# bugs



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

As soon as the hot weather kicks in, the little monsters are everywhere. Great variety too...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tell me about it.. I got bitten 10 days ago by an unknown assailant and it has set my autoimmune problems off on a bender. 

My perfume for the summer is OFF.


----------

